# Happy Birthday, LPBeier!!



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2018)

Bet you know where you could get some great cake!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy, happy birthday, LP!    I hope you feel good as new very soon.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks, everyone! 

Dawg, I was going to make my own Gluten Free cake but decided to go for a dairy queen one instead! LOL Yes, it goes against my diet but it's my birthday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 4, 2018)

Hauoli la hanau Lydia!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 4, 2018)

Happy birthday, LP! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2018)

Happiest of Birthdays, dear Lydia.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 5, 2018)

Happy birthday LP !


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday, LP

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Oct 5, 2018)

Happy Birthday LP. [emoji257] [emoji322]


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks, everyone! I had a very special day. Turning 60 is not so bad when you are surrounded by family and friends ... including all of you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 5, 2018)

Sorry I'm late to your party, *LP*, but I'm glad that you had a nice birthday.  I hope you have a great year, too.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 5, 2018)

Happy BeltBirthday LP!


----------

